# IPV6

## humpback

Depois de começar a fazer umas brincadeiras com IPv6 chego a conclusão de que quem estiver a pensar usar deve colocar "ipv6" nas suas use vars. Ou isso ou vai amargar ter de recompilar muita coisa mais tarde  :Smile:  .

Aqui seguem umas dicas:

1-Recompilar o sys-apps/net-tools depois de ter ipv6 no kernel. Não sei que se passou, mas apesar de isto não depender da use var ipv6 so tinha ifconfig com ipv6 depois de os recompilar tendo o kernel a correr com IPV6.

2- O ping6 e traceroute6 estão em /usr/portage/net-misc/iputils/iputils-020927.ebuild . Ebuilds mais antigas workam, mas não usam a uservar "doc" que em tenho com - pois nao quero sgml e docbooks e cenas assim.

3-Instalar o net-misc/telnet-bsd e não o net-misc/netkit-telnetd. O primeiro suporta ipv6... dá muito jeito ter um cliente de telnet com suporte de ipv6 (sempre se pode fazer telnet ip_em_ipv6 80) .

4-Quanto a httpd é melhor estar preparado para ir para o apache 2.0.qqcoisa . Pois o apache 1.3 é pesadelo...... (Sena queres aqui colocar umas dicas sobre apache 2 com as coisas todas boas (ssl e php) a workar em ipv4 e ipv6 ? ).

Espero que isto ahude o pessoal a começar  :Smile:  .

Ainda me faltam limar umas arestas. Mas este fds vou estar fora.... Espero no domingo a noite ja ter mais umas coisinhas para aqui colocar.

----------

## sena

 *humpback wrote:*   

> (Sena queres aqui colocar umas dicas sobre apache 2 com as coisas todas boas (ssl e php) a workar em ipv4 e ipv6 ? ).

 

Bom, instalar o Apache 2 (ou, especialmente, fazer o upgrade do 1.3 para o 2) é que é a parte custosa.

Depois de ter o Apache 2 a correr bem, ele corre bem quer sobre IPv6 quer sobre IPv4.

Tive uns problemas a passar do Apache 1.3 para o 2. Os mais graves eram problemas relacionados com vhosts. O Apache 2 é um bocadito mais picuinhas com as configurações de name-based virtual hosts (especialmente quando o mesmo servidor também usa SSL). Mas nada que não se resolva com umas marteladas na config file.

Quanto ao PHP... Enfim, devo ter tido sorte porque pura e simplesmente funcionou.  :Very Happy:  Só precisei de recompilar o mod_php com USE="apache2".

 :Exclamation: 

Quem estiver a usar IPv6 podia dizer qualquer coisa aqui no forum, para ver se se faz qualquer coisa engraçada entre hosts IPv6.

Quem já estiver a usar IPv6 pode ir a www.smux.net e ipv6.smux.net. Nada de especial lá, mas os sites estão IPv6 enabled (o segundo é IPv6 only)...  :Smile: 

Cumps,

Joao Ribeiro

----------

## Beeblebrox

Bem, algumas pessoas podem não saber bem o que é o IP version 6 pelo que aqui vai o link para o RFC (request for comments) do protocolo.    :Wink:  www.arin.net/library/rfc/rfc2460.txt

Have a nice read!

Miguel

----------

## sena

 *Beeblebrox wrote:*   

> www.arin.net/library/rfc/rfc2460.txt

 

E em www.ipv6.org podem encontrar informação sobre o IPv6 numa forma menos condensada do que um RFC. Também existem lá alguns links para sites sobre IPv6.

----------

## v

 *sena wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quem estiver a usar IPv6 podia dizer qualquer coisa aqui no forum, para ver se se faz qualquer coisa engraçada entre hosts IPv6.
> 
> 

 

Eu acabei de por o IPv6 a funcionar. Quem quiser testar melhor pode ir por exemplo ao server de irc irc.ipv6.telepac.pt(ando por lá, mas sou o unico user   :Rolling Eyes: ) e arranja-se qualquer coisa engraçada pra se fazer entre hosts.  :Laughing: 

----------

## zepar

lol tb tive por lah qdo pus ipv6 a funcionar.

http://www.ipv6.telepac.pt/servers.php

----------

## m3thos

já tenho ipv6 support, mas...

como fazer resolv de ipv6 hostnames.. como ipv6.smux.net ?

alguém me pode indicar hosts a correr isso para fazer tuneis ip6 em ip4 .. tou aki no ist a meter uma rede nativa ip6

mas sinceramente.. nao sei puto corno disso, nao quero um apache a correr c/ ip6 pra nada.. quero é um nameserver c/ ip6, fazer ligaçoes nativas em ip6 e ligar-me ás rotas ip6 portuguesas. .e contribuir para estas.. fornecendo bridges-routers ip6 para tuneis ip4 ...

enfim.. keru ajudar à espansão de ip6!

dêm dicas pessoal.

já tenho suporte no OS, o ping6 e o traceroute6... mas falta-me " a long way to go "

TIA!

----------

